# Lower Immune System due to cycling?



## Bayerd (10 Feb 2010)

Last summer I took up cycling as a way of losing weight and getting fit, which to a large extent I've achieved. I'm down from 16st 4 to 12st 6.

In previous winters I rarely got a cold, and certainly no more than one. This year I'm now on my third. Is there a likely reason for this?

I currently cycle about 10 miles a day first thing, with rides of about 20 miles at weekends. I've read elsewhere that you lose nutrients through sweating. I always try to go fast enough to raise up a bit of a sweat on my rides.

Does anyone know if I need to take supplements to counteract the loss? and if so, what?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2010)

That's some weight loss - well done!

The last time I lost loads of weight, I felt quite fragile compared to how I do a couple of stone overweight. I definitely felt the cold more that winter. I can't remember if that translated into actually getting ill more often.

I don't think that you are cycling enough to need any kind of supplements, but I'm assuming that you eat a healthy diet. If you don't, then you ought to eat better food rather than trying to make up for a poor diet.

Do you cycle every single day then? Perhaps you just need to rest more. You might be gradually grinding yourself down. The mileages that you are doing probably wouldn't affect an experienced cyclist too much but you've only been doing it for 7 or 8 months. It takes a while for the body to fully adapt.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2010)

It has been the other way round for me. When I was 15half stone unfit fatty blob, I was continually getting colds, sniffles and flu. Since I took up cycling again 4 years ago, managing to lose a lot of weight (3stone) I can't remember when I last had a cold, sniffle, flu etc. I do agree with Colin above, you may be overdoing things.


----------



## GrasB (10 Feb 2010)

on shedding the pounds, that's a lot of weight but I don't think it's an unhealthy amount as long as you're sensible diet & resting.



ColinJ said:


> I don't think that you are cycling enough to need any kind of supplements, but I'm assuming that you eat a healthy diet. If you don't, then you ought to eat better food rather than trying to make up for a poor diet.
> 
> Do you cycle every single day then? Perhaps you just need to rest more. You might be gradually grinding yourself down. The mileages that you are doing probably wouldn't affect an experienced cyclist too much but you've only been doing it for 7 or 8 months. It takes a while for the body to fully adapt.


+1, on both counts here. If you're not getting in your 5 or more a day you'll be struggling to maintain a healthy body & your immune system is usually the first to give. If your diet isn't the best I highly recommend graze.com for supplying a cheap nibbles box every few days to help you get in your 5.

You may also want to say take a rest day in the middle of the week & saturday then going on a longer sunday ride etc. just to let your body recover. Doing this may well help you get fitter faster & also aid any more weightloss.


----------



## monnet (11 Feb 2010)

Congratulations on the weight loss.

As for your immune system, it's a bit of a funny one and quite individual too. I'm a scrawny race snake type - 5'10", about 10 stone and probably coming at cycling from a different angle to you but I pretty much always get a bad cold in winter. In fact I take all of October off the bike and go pretty easy through November and December - partly to recover from the season and partly to get a 'layer' to protect me. I know a lot of guys with the same issue.

I'm not saying you're the same (no doctor, I) but this year after a particularly tough season I was really lacking in motivation (unusual for me) and constantly down with cold/infection etc. In the end I saw a doctor who said it was a virus and one that would normally not affect a healthy person but as I was 'athlete fit' (a rather loose and flattering definition from the doc, I feel) I was unable to fight it off. 

Anyway, long story short, being fit and having a healthy diet meant I had to take my rest more seriously. I'm guessing that's the all you need to do too.


----------



## Broadside (11 Feb 2010)

That's some cracking weight loss, well done! So that means you are using lots more energy than you are consuming. Have you thought about your target weight and when you are going to start stabilising the weight loss?

If you are finding your immune system lowered then maybe you are putting too much focus on weight loss during these cold months, perhaps try slowing down on the loss while the weather is so cold. The weight loss becomes a bit of a blinkered focus, so just think about how far you want to go with it. If you're over 5'10'' then you are probably within a healthy weight range right now. If you continue with the same level of cycling when it warms up, or do more because it is more enjoyable then you will need to start working out how to stop losing weight.

I too have shed a fair bit of weight through cycling in the last 6 months but have found the health benefits very positive, with I would say less colds than when I was carrying a bit more weight.


----------



## Chamfus Flange (11 Feb 2010)

Another aspect might be that by cycling you've increased your exposure to various new (to you) cold viruses.


----------



## PK99 (11 Feb 2010)

Bayerd said:


> Last summer I took up cycling as a way of losing weight and getting fit, which to a large extent I've achieved. I'm down from 16st 4 to 12st 6.
> 
> In previous winters I rarely got a cold, and certainly no more than one. This year I'm now on my third. Is there a likely reason for this?




One of the reasons I've seen given for the use of recovery drinks after training is that, while in the longer term cycling improves the immune system, immediately after effort the immune system in stressed/supressed. the article i saw specifically refereed to commuting into a bug filled office


----------



## Bayerd (11 Feb 2010)

Just to clarify, my weight has stabalised for about the last 6-8 weeks and I don't intend to lose any more. I would say that I tend to ride 9 days out of 10, usually about 10 miles. 

I think my diet is reasonably good now, typically porridge with fruit in/muesli for breakfast, a sandwich with salad plus fish/meat for lunch then a dinner that always includes either meat or fish with plenty of veg and potatoes/rice/pasta etc

From reading the replies above I'd say it's probable that I should have extra rest days. The only thing to this, is that I feel the early morning ride sets me up for the day, making me more motivated at work and generally happier as well. 

Thanks for the replies, I'm going to try having a day off every 5 days or so instead of every 10. Mind you, as we get to the end of winter the problem may be solved for now, but it's good to know what to do in future....


----------



## davidg (11 Feb 2010)

I have read that being fitter makes it more likely to get colds etc...

I have read about general supplements for the sporty and these are vitamin C/E, iron and zinc. Mainly to help get ride of free radicals caused in excercise. zinc helps with the immune system...

as above protein/carbs within half an hour of exercising keeps you going energy wise for further days....(essentially for your muscles)


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (11 Feb 2010)

I get fewer colds etc. now I am fitter through cycling - but this may also be down to being older (a more experienced immune system.)

Not sure supplements help; although I do take them - a Berocca in the morning; protein shake after a ride; cod liver oil once a day. 
Plenty of complex carb's first thing in the morning help (porridge) along with keeping well hydrated along with not drinking caffeine after 10.00am may help. 

I do also wash my hands more than I used to (not obsessively though!)


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2010)

Bayerd said:


> From reading the replies above I'd say it's probable that I should have extra rest days. The only thing to this, is that I feel the early morning ride sets me up for the day, making me more motivated at work and generally happier as well.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I'm going to try having a day off every 5 days or so instead of every 10. Mind you, as we get to the end of winter the problem may be solved for now, but it's good to know what to do in future....


Or you could just make every third day a recovery day and still ride, but not bother about making an effort to 'raise a sweat'? Sometimes it is nice to just ride along effortlessly, enjoying the scenery.


----------



## Bayerd (11 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Or you could just make every third day a recovery day and still ride, but not bother about making an effort to 'raise a sweat'? Sometimes it is nice to just ride along effortlessly, enjoying the scenery.



That's a good idea, is your forum ride this weekend?...


----------



## mangaman (12 Feb 2010)

I think that's a fantastic weight loss - well done

I can't believe your body's metabolism won't have been freaking out during that dramatic weight loss - eg insulin levels dropping / steroid levels changing. This will affect your immune system.

Now you've achieved a superb target weight and are eating well and your weight is stable I think your body will quickly adapt. Certainly in the long run your immune system will be fine and your general health will improve

Essentially once you have a consistant exercise regime with recovery periods built in and a good consistant healthy diet you'll end up much healthier than you were before.

Well done!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2010)

Bayerd said:


> That's a good idea, is your forum ride this weekend?...


It is actually - tomorrow - and it hadn't escaped my notice that you are local!  You'd be welcome to join us and it will definitely be done at a leisurely pace with a good cafe stop. As you know though, it is pretty hilly in our neck of the woods so even going slowly we will have to make efforts on the climbs.


----------



## eldudino (12 Feb 2010)

Well done on the weight loss - seems like a lot to lose in such a short space of time, could it be that your body's struggling to catch up with the changes leaving it susceptible to minor afflictions?

I've gone from 20st in Oct 2008 to my current weight of 14.5st at a steady rate, similar thing to you - cycling just under 10 miles a day on my commute and calorie controlled diet. I have found that I feel the cold a lot more but I've rarely been ill since having a healthier lifestyle. I've got used to feeling really well, so much so that a the cold I've just had really hit me as I can't remember feeling as bad as I did! Then I remembered that I used to feel like that quite a lot when I was a fatty-fat-fatty.


----------



## Bayerd (12 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> It is actually - tomorrow - and it hadn't escaped my notice that you are local!  You'd be welcome to join us and it will definitely be done at a leisurely pace with a good cafe stop. As you know though, it is pretty hilly in our neck of the woods so even going slowly we will have to make efforts on the climbs.



A bit too short notice this time, however I'd like to make the next one.

I'm probably too slow though.....


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2010)

Bayerd said:


> A bit too short notice this time, however I'd like to make the next one.
> 
> I'm probably too slow though.....


Watch this space then! Well, not this particular thread - the CycleChat Calendar would be a good place to look.

As for too slow... I reckon I'll be taking about 30-35 minutes to ride up the Keighley Road to Cock Hill tomorrow (about 4 miles) so I'll be doing less than 8 mph.

Overall we will probably only average 10-11 mph including stops. That's pretty slow!


----------



## Bayerd (12 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Watch this space then! Well, not this particular thread - the CycleChat Calendar would be a good place to look.
> 
> As for too slow... I reckon I'll be taking about 30-35 minutes to ride up the Keighley Road to Cock Hill tomorrow (about 4 miles) so I'll be doing less than 8 mph.
> 
> Overall we will probably only average 10-11 mph including stops. That's pretty slow!



That's good to know, I could probably manage that, although the furthest I've been is 27 miles with an average of 13ish mph on similar hills to the HB area. I just don't want to commit then find I'm either a) holding others up, or  left on me todd...


----------



## Albert (17 Feb 2010)

(I think?)I was the fittest I have been for a number of years going in to this winter. I trained for a decent summer mix of Sportives and general riding over longish (100km) distances which, when the time came, I coped with easily. Come winter I caught Pneumonia and was hospitalised. Immune system low from too much training? Bad luck? Who knows?


----------



## Hont (22 Feb 2010)

PK99 said:


> One of the reasons I've seen given for the use of recovery drinks after training is that, while in the longer term cycling improves the immune system, immediately after effort the immune system in stressed/supressed. the article i saw specifically refereed to commuting into a bug filled office



+1. Might be a coincidence but since I started using Rego after EVERY ride I've had far fewer colds. Even when the wife has gone down with one I've fought it off.


----------



## Globalti (24 Feb 2010)

I asked my GP (who is into sports medicine) to carry out a thorough investigation into why I always seem to get chest infections in the Autumn. After loads of tests he pronounced me to be in rude good health but did ask if I was eating a good enough diet. He also mentioned that he and his running pals seem to gets lots of chest problems in the Autumn because there are lots of new viruses "on the market" as people get back from holidays and kids return to school. Interesting thought.


----------

